# Fridge vent cooling fan



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Just returned from Dave Newall's where he fitted, an auto twin speed cooling fan in the vent behind the fridge...

Also did some other bits, n bobs, plus greased my alko axle..

Just like to say, great job as usual...


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Those fridge cooling fan thingies really are very good indeed....I'm sure you'll find that your fridge/freezer operate a lot more effectively in future in any sort of warm/hot weather. Ours most certainly does.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

and our very own Outdoorbits sells them 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/manhattan-double-fridge-fan-p-1880.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> and our very own Outdoorbits sells them
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/manhattan-double-fridge-fan-p-1880.html


A bit of a rough looking fit Dave, I thought mine was bad, I wouldn't mind the controller if it was sold separately though


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

It isn't pretty true but usually these are tucked away where they cant really be seen Kev so not really a problem


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just bought one. I'll let you know how I get on 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> It isn't pretty true but usually these are tucked away where they cant really be seen Kev so not really a problem


I have no reply to that which would be acceptable, but I hope mine looks much tidier as mock up.


----------

